# What are you doing New Years eve?



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

I'm gonna spend the evening on the beach with my gf and her family. It's a tradition for us. Great party. Cold beer, bbq and maybe even a bottle of champagne!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

A triple celebration for us, as a tri-national family! Start at 6pm French time, (midnight in Thailand). Then again at midnight French time, and finally the last glass of champagne will be downed at 1am, to join in with the British festivities.

The French stuff themselves silly on New Year's Eve, all the restaurants are booked out, but we're planning on a more liquid celebration. Too much French cuisine over Christmas...


----------

